# Tinnitus



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2018)

I seem to have a persistent whistling in one ear. Not sure what started it - but 2 events spring to mind.

1.Coming home after a particularly windy ride
2.I noticed my ear was sore for few days - so much so it was painful to sleep with the left ear on the pillow

Family have been nagging me for a while to get a hearing test - which I have now done, and indeed it confirmed high frequency hearing loss. I have been put on a waiting list for hearing aids. Also had an MRI of my left ear which showed no abnormalities.

My one concern is that the hearing consultant didn't stick a camera up my nose, - as I sometimes feel pressure pushing outwards from the inner ear.

Anyway, has anyone coped with this ? - how does it affect your cycling ? - Ive looked on the web but information seems very contradictory - wear ear plugs/don't wear ear plugs - exercise helps/makes it worse 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## si_c (2 Mar 2018)

I have had tinnitus since I was 18, a consequence of listening to loud music almost all day through headphones and clubbing, not much I can do about it, you stop noticing it so much after a while.

It does drive me mad sometimes though at night when it's super quiet. I've found personally that having low level background noise helps me drone it out. Ironically most of the time that is in the form of headphones. Just not as loud as I once did.


----------



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> I have had tinnitus since I was 18, a consequence of listening to loud music almost all day through headphones and clubbing, not much I can do about it, you stop noticing it so much after a while.
> 
> It does drive me mad sometimes though at night when it's super quiet. I've found personally that having low level background noise helps me drone it out. Ironically most of the time that is in the form of headphones. Just not as loud as I once did.



Do you wear any ear protection while cycling ?


----------



## si_c (2 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Do you wear any ear protection while cycling ?



Not unless you count headphones. I've been wearing a buff and bobble hat this week though when commuting as it's been bitterly cold, but that's pretty much my only concession. But that's just me, I haven't found that cold weather or wind aggravates the tinnitus, so I don't need to compensate. If you find different then you should definitely consider making adjustments.

It's probably worth a bit of experimentation on your part, find out if different things help or not. And listen to what your clinicians say obviously.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Mar 2018)

You have my sympathy. I had tinnitus after firing an elephant gun (.577) about 10-15 years ago. I was in my mid twenties. I was left with ringing in my left ear for 3 weeks. Minimal pain but sleeping was difficult.

The good news is it has healed and the only time I notice is when I swim deeper than about 6 foot. GWS.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Mar 2018)

Targets set up against a dam wall. Inside a dried out (failed) reservoir. From the kickback I was skidding 2 foot backwards in the sand. At the time, each cartridge cost £3-£4.00


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2018)

I suffer with BPPV, which periodically attacks me nastily. Fortunately, I'm now well aware of the symptoms so every couple of years when I start to notice them I go straight to the Doc, get the tablets, and I'm able to head it off.

Its left me with minor tinnitus, but no hearing loss. Indeed, my last hearing test had me pronounced as "bloody good" considering my age and years spent firing rifles without hearing protection. Luckily its not bad and I've suffered to psychological issues with it.


----------



## Jody (2 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> I have had tinnitus since I was 18, a consequence of listening to loud music almost all day through headphones and clubbing, not much I can do about it, you stop noticing it so much after a while.



Snap, although I can't ever get any escape unless like you I drown it out with headphones. I can cope with it, as its not intrusively loud but can hear is over normal office work, car, TV etc. Already had it 20 years so it isn't going away  Also have slight high end hearing loss due to the same.

Last two months I have had it really loud in my left ear which I think is something to do with the drainage ducts running to the back of my throat. I can make it start and stop depending on what I am doing with my head jaw so going to see how it goes before I speak to anyone. 

Its not a nice thing at all


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Luckily its not bad and I've suffered to psychological issues with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2018)

I have mild tinnitus. Started about 4 years ago. Sounds like a wind rushing noise. Only notice it in a dead quite room such as when I wake up in the middle of the night. Bothered me for some time at first and then I got used to it and rarely think about it - except when someone posts on an internet forum etc. 

Lovely Wife has a persistent high pitched whine in her ears and she can hear it when there is no background noise- doesn't bother her as she's had it about 25 years now. 

Lovely Wife's colleague at work has identical problem - started about 10 years ago. Both mid-50's. It is more prevalent in older people - not that they are particularly old.

My best mate has it a bit worse and he has an assortment of noises that he hears in low noise environments. He did suffer some depression with it a long while ago but he copes fine now. He plays lots of music at home and in the car etc to make sure there is at least some background noise whenever possible.

Best advice is to try not to fixate on it.


----------



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> Any loud noise that leaves you with ringing in your ears has damaged your hearing. I have bought some special musician's earplugs to wear to loud gigs now, they cost a bit but it's worth it.



So cycling in the wind could give you tinnitus then ? . I remember coming back from one very windy ride when I got home I noticed the ringing in my ears - it went away pretty quickly though


----------



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168651, member: 9609"]I can sometimes have tinitus (in both ears) for an hour or so after a long bike ride. But I only seem to get this in the winter time when wearing hat and helmet, summer riding without hat or helmet never brings it on. Not sure why covering my ears sets it off, unless it is a coldness related thing ?[/QUOTE]

I have heard some people say it is the straps that create the wind noise - could explain you scenario above


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

Mild tinnitus here, had it for more years than I care to remember, sounds like a short wave radio between stations, but only noticeable when its very quiet.


----------



## pclay (2 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I suffer with BPPV, which periodically attacks me nastily. Fortunately, I'm now well aware of the symptoms so every couple of years when I start to notice them I go straight to the Doc, get the tablets, and I'm able to head it off.
> 
> Its left me with minor tinnitus, but no hearing loss. Indeed, my last hearing test had me pronounced as "bloody good" considering my age and years spent firing rifles without hearing protection. Luckily its not bad and I've suffered to psychological issues with it.




@Drago, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Globalti (2 Mar 2018)

The cold probably affected your ear and it may only last a few days. Many people start to suffer ringing and rushing sounds in their ears as they age; mine started two years ago when I was banging an axe head with a big hammer, making a ringing sound that actually hurt my ears. I regret not wearing earplugs now as the ringing is on exactly the same very high whistling frequency. Nowadays I split wood the sensible way with a maul, which doesn't ring loudly.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I have heard some people say it is the straps that create the wind noise - could explain you scenario above


They definitely make things worse. There are 40-50 mph descents round here which can cause an awful lot of wind noise. I read about the straps issue and saw one piece of advice which helped a lot - put twists in the straps. It stiffens them up and does something to the airflow so there is less turbulence over the ears. I'd say it reduced the problem for me by at least 50%. 

I still have a few ear problems on windy descents though. I have thought about carrying foam earplugs for them but have never got round to it.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Mar 2018)

I have had tinnitus for about 25 years now. I put it down to riding motorbikes without using ear plugs, and working in a machine shop without using ear defenders. I have been using both for 20 years now, but the damage had already been done.
I now hear a high pitched whistle all the time, which is about talking volume. When I lived in Cornwall, it used to drive me insane at night, as it was so quiet!
Now it rarely bothers me. I guess I have grown used to it, and I only actually notice it when I think about it. I went to see the doc about it, she gave me some pills that had no effect and she told me there was very little that could be done.
I think it got worse after an accident (in volume, not pitch), but it is difficult to prove one way or the other.


----------



## Globalti (2 Mar 2018)

Most older folk suffer tinnitus. It can't be treated. 

Motorcycling is bad for your ears, after a long trip with the wind buffetting your eardrums you arrive a bit deaf and a bit punch-drunk, as well as frozen to the bone. I used to wear foam plugs on long trips.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2018)

Christ, how do you lot function? Is there anything you dinnae suffer from?


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Christ, how do you lot function? Is there anything you dinnae suffer from?


Currently, the sh1ts.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2018)

I have some. Too much time on the rifle range with a Lee Enfield 0.303 when I was a teenager. A lifetime of using power tools probably didn't help either. Personally, it hasn't caused any problems so far, but it's annoying sometimes. I find noisy pubs a bit wearing, but I suspect that that's due more my hearing system's software than its hardware.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Christ, how do you lot function? Is there anything you dinnae suffer from?



I think one thing can be said for certain, we're all human on here.


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Mar 2018)

I have moderate degenerative hearing loss in both ears- suppose to wear hearing aids but I don't. The tinnitus has eased up and is triggered quite randomly. I don't find it interrupts with my cycling, only if it's very noisy!


----------



## byegad (3 Mar 2018)

I developed tinnitus following a severe ear infection some 30-odd yrs ago. I lived with it for 25yrs with few issues, but some 7 yrs ago it got a whole lot louder, so much so that I could hardly make out speech, particularly from females, in good conditions. So I had a hearing test and found I'd lost most of my hearing over 4000Hz. This is also the frequency of my hissing tinnitus.

A pair of digital hearing aids set to gradually boost from 4000Hz upwards has returned me to my 25yr level of hiss. When I get up in the morning, before I put the aids in, if Lady Byegad speaks to me I have no idea what she says, although I do know she has spoken.


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2018)

I also have tinnitus caused by playing lots of loud music on stage....it's at the same frequency as the crash cymbals that used to sit next to me on stage (as a guitarist, not the drummer!!). Generally, I sleep with some noise in the background and try and avoid very quiet places as a result!


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2018)

I'm basically the same as @byegad but mine started about 30 odd years ago working on loud building sites. I've found since I've started wearing hearing aids for nearly a year that it has helped. It used to get so bad at times with about four or five different types of loud hissing and ticking sounds I just wanted to scream. Since wearing hearing aids I can now hear the ping when the microwave has finished.


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2018)

For ear protection on bike rides, I highly recommend Cat Ears :
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Ears-Classic-Cycling-Noise-Reducer/dp/B01KWEXUGY

I used to get bad earache after bike rides from the wind and mild tinnitus occasionally.
No problems since using the Cat Ears.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Christ, how do you lot function? Is there anything you dinnae suffer from?



BPPV, Nurembergs, flatulence, anal incontinence, tourettes, psychopathy, that sort of thing.


----------



## byegad (4 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> I also have tinnitus caused by playing lots of loud music on stage....it's at the same frequency as the crash cymbals that used to sit next to me on stage (as a guitarist, not the drummer!!). Generally, I sleep with some noise in the background and try and avoid very quiet places as a result!



I can recommend a white noise generator as a sleeping aid, although I often use a radio too.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Mar 2018)

I've had tinnitus for about three years now, a constant hissing noise. I wouldn't be surprised I didn't get it from my old job, with the screeching some of the trains use to make , also some of the screeching the customers often made


----------



## kingrollo (6 Mar 2018)

No real change so far......however today I had a major migraine so took a paracetamol - and got a pretty massive reduction in tinitus noise ? - all I need is a herbal paracetamol !!!

As an aside I have been listening to music on my phone at work - why does the music seem very quiet at first and then seems to get louder the longer its on ?


----------



## kingrollo (13 Mar 2018)

Not a cure or limited to tinitus sufferers - but this is an awesome piece of kit - it keeps your ears warm, as do many skull caps - problem this time of year is that you start cold but then overheat - this ticks a lot boxes because you can still have ear warmth - but allow a bit of ventilation from your head (good for baldies !)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Funkier-Thermal-Winter-Ear-Band/dp/B00IDDBC26


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Mar 2018)

Had an ear infection three years ago. It gave me the full locked in syndrome of no external sound getting in for about a week. When I recovered the high pitched tone had already started. Its a bit shitty for listening to classical music with although in most other areas I'm habituated to it.
Cycling makes it quieter, eating salty stuff makes it worse.


----------



## Eagone (26 Mar 2018)

Tinnitus was a 40th present from life itself

I don’t notice it’s any worse through outdoor cycling but when I over exert myself like on Zwift tonight then it flares worse.

You get used to it and it becomes the norm, it’s worse when you have a cold or blocked sinuses etc., 

When I first had it I became very anxious and sleepless, I’d pace the house at 2am.
I now go to bed and don’t even think about it.

There’s no cure at the moment, but maybe one day....


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2019)

Adding to this old thread; I've developed this about 4 weeks ago and am seeing an ENT specialist next month.

It's a high-pitched whistle, mostly on the right, and may have been caused by a couple of head injuries I've had this year. However, at the moment I'm struggling with a lack of sleep - that's affecting my memory and I'm forgetting stuff I should remember easily. And given my job that's not good.

As I only sleep when it's dark and quiet tinnitus is a pain.


----------



## lane (21 Sep 2019)

I have tinnitus but luckily stop noticing it much. Unfortunately it sounds really loud right now after reading this thread. I believe treatment is generally mental rather than physical such as cognition behaviour therapy.


----------



## pclay (23 Sep 2019)

I had a build up of ear wax and had one ear irrigated (washed out) by my GP surgery about 3 weeks ago. The tinnitus that followed can only be described as torture., I had a high pitch constant ring that never went away. Its volume was about 10 out of 10. My GP prescribed me Diazapam as I did not sleep a wink over 3 nights. 

Fortunately, and I thank my lucky stars, it has died down significantly, almost gone away. 

I would not wish tinnitus upon anyone. Although it might not be directly related, I have learnt a few lessons, regarding ear protection. I wesr ear defenders now, when mowing the lawn and using the blender in the kitchen!

My other ear is also blocked, but I am trying to resolve it with ear drops. 

On a side note, and thinking about ear protection, I am tempted to get these:

https://www.helmetangel.com/


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2019)

Had it all my life - used to it now.


----------



## Jody (23 Sep 2019)

Ironically, about the only time I get relief from it is when I use my headphones. That and nightclubs are what caused it :-(


----------



## All uphill (25 Sep 2019)

Had it all my life, too. 50plus years. 

Strangely it is at a high frequency that I can no longer hear if the source is external. So long as I avoid high noise levels it settles at a bearable level, but seeing a film or having an evening in a noisy venue really sets it off.

Cycling has never aggravated it luckily!


----------



## Flakey (11 Oct 2019)

I've had tinnitus for years - so you have my sympathies. Mine manifests itself as, what I would describe, a sort of hissing sound (like a constant gas leak somewhere).
Strangely it doesn't really bother me when cycling (or running). It's worse when I'm in a quiet or near silent environment. I was having difficulty sleeping because of it - but found that listening to "white noise" helps. You can get recordings of things such as sounds of rainfall - not an unpleasant sound, and your mind focuses on that and it helps "drown out" the tinnitus.
You do seem to "get used to it" over time and almost focus it out- but if and when you become aware of it? Jeeze its sticks around for days.


----------



## lane (11 Oct 2019)

Flakey said:


> I've had tinnitus for years - so you have my sympathies. Mine manifests itself as, what I would describe, a sort of hissing sound (like a constant gas leak somewhere).
> Strangely it doesn't really bother me when cycling (or running). It's worse when I'm in a quiet or near silent environment. I was having difficulty sleeping because of it - but found that listening to "white noise" helps. You can get recordings of things such as sounds of rainfall - not an unpleasant sound, and your mind focuses on that and it helps "drown out" the tinnitus.
> You do seem to "get used to it" over time and almost focus it out- but if and when you become aware of it? Jeeze its sticks around for days.



Which is every time I see and read this bloody thread


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2019)

lane said:


> Which is every time I see and read this bloody thread


You could put it on ignore


----------



## Jody (11 Oct 2019)

My friend has just been diagnosed with a rare form of tinnitus. He is almost 100% deaf due to an accident in his teens and has had normal tinnitus for over 20 years. I say normal, as its loud enough when bad to warrant time off work and can be very debilitating. Apparently it's like standing next to a ships fog horn. Anyway, he has now developed more tinnitus (of a different frequency) when looking in almost every direction other than keeping his eyes straight. The tones change depending on where he is looking. Falling asleep can be difficult as his eye movement increases the noises, so he can't nod off.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Adding to this old thread; I've developed this about 4 weeks ago and am seeing an ENT specialist next month.
> 
> It's a high-pitched whistle, mostly on the right, and may have been caused by a couple of head injuries I've had this year. However, at the moment I'm struggling with a lack of sleep - that's affecting my memory and I'm forgetting stuff I should remember easily. And given my job that's not good.
> 
> As I only sleep when it's dark and quiet tinnitus is a pain.


Sympathies.
I've had the high pitched whine in both ears for as long as I can remember...well since a kid when it was diagnosed. Most of the time I don't notice it greatly, but when tired it seems to come to the fore. Gotten used to it, it's my 'Normal' now.


----------



## lane (11 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> You could put it on ignore




Yeah I know. It's really uncanny though dont notice it until something like this thread reminds me.


----------



## colly (6 Nov 2019)

Flakey said:


> I've had tinnitus for years - so you have my sympathies. Mine manifests itself as, what I would describe, a sort of hissing sound (like a constant gas leak somewhere).
> Strangely it doesn't really bother me when cycling (or running). It's worse when I'm in a quiet or near silent environment. I was having difficulty sleeping because of it - but found that listening to "white noise" helps. You can get recordings of things such as sounds of rainfall - not an unpleasant sound, and your mind focuses on that and it helps "drown out" the tinnitus.
> You do seem to "get used to it" over time and almost focus it out- but if and when you become aware of it? Jeeze its sticks around for days.


I realised a couple of years ago that I have always had tinnitus. Very similar to you in that it's a loud hissing. Mostly it doesn't intrude but I become aware of it when things are really quiet. I can recall the same thing as a kid. I also get a sudden bell like tone sometimes. I can dial it out but the best way to deal with it is to be concentrating on something to do. Reading, working, listening to music. 
I'm listening to it now and it's bloody loud.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Mines a high pitched tone. It's not too intrusive and, luckily, it's never caused me any psychological grief. Wibble.


----------



## irw (11 Nov 2019)

byegad said:


> I can recommend a white noise generator as a sleeping aid, although I often use a radio too.



Orrrr, for fans of star trek:
TNG:

Voyager:


I actually have this one on quite often when I'm doing coding work. Wierdly, it helps me concentrate:


----------



## Mart44 (15 Nov 2019)

Another tinnitus sufferer here. I think it is caused by loud music ..over headphones sometimes too. The ringing and hissing can be annoying but I've mostly learned to ignore it. It is only when concentrated on (like now) that I realise how loud it is. It doesn't affect hearing other things fortunately.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Sep 2020)

For some weeks I have been searching for the source of a low frequency hum like an extractor fan that goes on and off. Sometimes it comes from the neighbours on the left and sometimes on the right.
Last night I think I figured out that it was not an external noise so I probably have tinitus in my right ear. I live in a very quiet house. No history of loud music. I did have a jaw operation in June and wonder if that may have triggered it.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> For some weeks I have been searching for the source of a low frequency hum like an extractor fan that goes on and off. Sometimes it comes from the neighbours on the left and sometimes on the right.
> Last night I think I figured out that it was not an external noise so I probably have tinitus in my right ear. I live in a very quiet house. No history of loud music. I did have a jaw operation in June and wonder if that may have triggered it.


I have something similar, sounds like a distant tumble dryer...


----------

